# Any recent Proform Tour de France 4.0 or 5.0 owners out there?



## Skibum_1260 (Dec 26, 2015)

So first off I know trainers get a lot of heat but fact of the matter is I need one that is easy to use for my wife so a normal bike on a trainer is out. Also I know these have tons of terrible reviews out there but they are still making them and it seems that the ones that do work the owners love them so anyone on here have one of the newer 4.0 to 5.0 and have any issues or how do you like it? I'm just interested in the newer models as I know the older ones were bad but can't find as much on the newer ones. 


Can you use 3rd party software like swift with it?

With the google street view can you just ride where ever you want on the map or do you have to plan a route first and then ride it?

Does it freewheel?

Thanks!


----------



## citiznkain (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey Skibum,
I actually use to work for proform until this past fall when I decided to change careers. I've been to the factory where these are made and the product is pretty solid now. You're right some of the first gens had some issue and growing pains. but the newer models are pretty nice. I've spent some time on these working out software bugs and general QA stuff. 

These do not allow you to use a 3rd party software on the tablet as everything is tracked through ifit and google maps. The any+ and bluetooth BLE tech is only for the heart rate monitors and connects to your phone or tablet which then connects to your home network, where older models connected from the console directly to your home wifi network. It was really hit or miss with connectivity with the old setup.

You will have to go into your ifit account and create a route you want to ride and then link it to your account to access it. there is no free roaming option here. So if you've ever used street view on google maps it's not a totally smooth transition from frame to frame. however with google maps it will change the incline and resistance depending on the topography of where you are riding. and the way the console is designed you can surf the web or watch videos instead of watching the street view.

Just as a side note the watts meter is actually just software driven and not an actual power meter. there is a Freemotion version that uses an actual power meter and gates carbon drive belt system. Plus those FM bikes are made at the Giant factory in Taiwan. 

and yes this will freewheel unlike a spin bike.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

There are much better options, unless you are getting a bargain off craigslist, look at the options out there. Just get a good standard spin bike, costco often stocks them this time of year for less than $500. Pay attention to the q factor and adjustability if she is small. I think cyclops bike is supposed to be a decent trainer. I have ridden the keisers in spin class and would like to like them but didn't really once I read up a bit (power data is as above, wide q factor, not especially adjustable).
Does your wife care about the techy stuff really? Google street view? I was the reluctant KK bike trainer user until you know, I actually used one. SInce then I haven't got back on my spin bike (which is an awesome cardio device, but just not like riding my bike). Now I covet my DHs wahoo kickr. If only I could be bothered to switch the bikes out I would use it too LOL. I use my garmin 910 or 500 with speed and cadence, sufferfest videos and netflix. I can't be bothered with the tech stuff.


----------



## Skibum_1260 (Dec 26, 2015)

Alfonsina said:


> There are much better options, unless you are getting a bargain off craigslist, look at the options out there. Just get a good standard spin bike, costco often stocks them this time of year for less than $500. Pay attention to the q factor and adjustability if she is small. I think cyclops bike is supposed to be a decent trainer. I have ridden the keisers in spin class and would like to like them but didn't really once I read up a bit (power data is as above, wide q factor, not especially adjustable).
> Does your wife care about the techy stuff really? Google street view? I was the reluctant KK bike trainer user until you know, I actually used one. SInce then I haven't got back on my spin bike (which is an awesome cardio device, but just not like riding my bike). Now I covet my DHs wahoo kickr. If only I could be bothered to switch the bikes out I would use it too LOL. I use my garmin 910 or 500 with speed and cadence, sufferfest videos and netflix. I can't be bothered with the tech stuff.



My wife needs something all in one and easy to use and I would like something that has the google maps and automatic adjustable tension for simulating grade so because of that we are looking for an all in one trainer not one that uses my current bike. I have seen the cycleops phantom but they are more then the tour de france bikes(2400 for the cycleops and about 1500-1900 for the TDF) and they seem to have bugs also from the reviews I can find.


----------



## Skibum_1260 (Dec 26, 2015)

citiznkain said:


> Hey Skibum,
> I actually use to work for proform until this past fall when I decided to change careers. I've been to the factory where these are made and the product is pretty solid now. You're right some of the first gens had some issue and growing pains. but the newer models are pretty nice. I've spent some time on these working out software bugs and general QA stuff.
> 
> These do not allow you to use a 3rd party software on the tablet as everything is tracked through ifit and google maps. The any+ and bluetooth BLE tech is only for the heart rate monitors and connects to your phone or tablet which then connects to your home network, where older models connected from the console directly to your home wifi network. It was really hit or miss with connectivity with the old setup.
> ...


Do you happen to know the difference in the 4.0 and the 5.0? Is it only the screen size? 

Also I found a used 2013(has the newer style shifters on it) but according to the guy who owns it back then they only had the one model and hes not sure what it is, so would the be the same as the new 4.0's or is there more differences? Thanks!


----------

